

A CQRS Implementation with ASP.Net MVC and Entity Framework - harisb2012
http://web-matters.blogspot.com/2014/08/cqrs-with-aspnet-mvc-entity-framework.html

======
emp_
Dapper was a great fit when we had a pretty ugly Entity Framework 1.1 (eek!)
build a few years ago, so all the heavy duty of writing and handling entities
trees was left to the ORM and pure SQL queries materialized by Dapper were
used for consumption.

~~~
teh_klev
Dapper is excellent, I use it everywhere now. I've tried everything over the
years from .NET 1.0 ADO constructs to LINQ (which I quite liked) to EF to
NHibernate, I could go on. But nothing comes close to Dapper for speed and
simplicity.

